# Is this from any Anime ?



## Youkai (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello,
I found some really nice wallscrolls last year already.
Now I found out there is a lot more of those and I wonder where these are from, or maybe they are just unrelated drawings ?






https://www.dropbox.com/s/hr5gs5wstmmha8t/14597675789661547228483.jpg?dl=0


Got like 5 already and just bought a very big one for 10.000¥ in akihabara, the shop clerc even hat to stand on a chair to let me See it full XD


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know. I just wanna know where you got it. It's adorable xD


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like some anime volleyball show  but i could be wrong, just going by the looks of her outfit


----------



## _112 (Apr 4, 2016)

From searching that image on google she looks like a character made by coffe kizoku. He makes high grade art and she is his most famous creation http://coffeekizoku.blog77.fc2.com/

I think the character name is aoyama sumika


----------



## Youkai (Apr 4, 2016)

@Dr_Doom
Yeah that girl belongs to that "series?" too.
So it is "only" Art and no Anime or whatever ?

Got these too
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B012S0SF4C/ref=pd_aw_sim_21_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51vhsy+HYHL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL100_SR100,100_&refRID=P0YY3TDQKE1ENYZZHKBR

And
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B012S0TAUU/ref=pd_aw_sim_sbs_21_of_30?ie=UTF8&dpID=51SPP-fiCXL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR100,100_&refRID=G6TZDQ7D3XAVSWKVBHWN


@BurningDesire
If you are in Tokyo take the electronic twon exit in akihabara go straight to the main Road, Cross the street and go right like maybe 5-10 minutes depending onnyour Speed than you should find the shop



Found the one I just bought and Lucky me, it is the same price online ^^ usually I find stuff I buy somewhere much cheaper after I bought them :-/

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B0...RVR17CTH7KWGDNVG#immersive-view_1459769545464


----------



## _112 (Apr 4, 2016)

From what i read she is not from any anime but she is all over this site it is the creators site http://coffeekizoku.blog77.fc2.com/


----------

